# No 3x3x3 Mississauga 2018 - Mississauga, Ontario, Canada - Saturday September 15



## RedTopCuber (Aug 1, 2018)

Upcoming competition with 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, Feet, Clock, Mega, Pyra, Square-1 and a mystery event! Being held at University of Toronto Mississauga campus. Only 14 spots left so if you are considering coming sign up soon. Here is the link: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/No3x3x3Mississauga2018

Im so exited for this comp!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 2, 2018)

UPDATE! Only 9 spots left!


----------

